# Merry June 11th



## MrLiberty

A friend sent me this in an e-mail and I just opened it this morning.....

Ha, my friend wrote this...
  Well my parents finally took down the Christmas tree today, which  inspired new words for "The Christmas Song." It goes something like  this...
 Hot dogs roasting on an open grill 
 Hot sand nipping at your toes
 Beach Boy tunes being heard from a sill 
 And folks dressed down like common hoes
 EVERYBODY KNOWS a slurpee and some ceiling fans
 Help to make the season cool
 Tiny tots drinking can after can
 Will surely go to pee in the pool
 THEY KNOW that school is on the way 
 It feels like only yesterday that it was May
 And every mother’s child is gonna cry
 When father yells get out of bed before you die
 And so I’m offering this simple phrase 
 To kids from one to ninety-two 
 It’s never been said any time, any way
 Merry June, Eleventh to you


----------

